# Simple but helpful tool for DIY alone Hunters.



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am going on my first Elk Hunt to Colo this year and thinking positive, I want to get some pictures of my trophy after he hits the ground. So I dreamed up this little tool to help take some pics. Just screw the wood screw eyelet into the tree, screw the 1/4"x20 eyelet into the camera(this is a standard hole for tripods), Set your 10 sec delay then go stand by your Elk. The rubber in between, and on the ends are just beveled washers, this allows you to position the camera at any angle and it holds there. Everything cost under $5.00 at Lowes or Home Depot. Lightweight and small for the Pack.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats usin your noggin. Very compact and alot cheaper than a camera arm and looks easy to position.


----------



## PhillyB (Feb 14, 2011)

That is nice! 

What did you use for rubber?


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Man, that would be handy! Good job!


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

might work as a trail cam mount also.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

That would be a nice little camcorder arm...easily adaptable to fit on a treestand...very cool.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good idea. 
Raymond


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Great idea, I will be using your design here in Ireland!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Very Cool Idea, well thought out and executed. I might even try that on the end of one of my hiking sticks. Bravo!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

sweet, simple design = great job


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Pretty slick thanks for sharing!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nice thats slick man


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Saweet dude!!


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, Guys/Gals.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, where are our engineer bowhunter friends??? We need someone to figure out how to attach this to a tree stand

Awesome idea by the way


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

goathollow said:


> Ok, where are our engineer bowhunter friends??? We need someone to figure out how to attach this to a tree stand
> 
> Awesome idea by the way


I would use something like these two pics show and replace the wood screw eyelet with a standard thread eyelet. put the ubolt facing up on the treestand frame and use the coupling nut on one side, then screw the eyelet into it. Might put some silicone on the ends ,so as not to scrape your skin.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Ok, where are our engineer bowhunter friends??? We need someone to figure out how to attach this to a tree stand
> 
> Awesome idea by the way


all you would have to do to attach it to a climbing stand (on the upper rail that wraps in front of you) is instead of using the lag bolt that screws into a tree use an eye bolt like the camera sits on but about 5 inches long and put a 90 degree bend in it and the drill a hole through the rail and weld a washer on the bolt so you have something to put pressure against when you put the nut on the other side. pretty simple set up still. i will try to draw it up if its tough to envision


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Great idea, will use this a lot this year!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> all you would have to do to attach it to a climbing stand (on the upper rail that wraps in front of you) is instead of using the lag bolt that screws into a tree use an eye bolt like the camera sits on but about 5 inches long and put a 90 degree bend in it and the drill a hole through the rail and weld a washer on the bolt so you have something to put pressure against when you put the nut on the other side. pretty simple set up still. i will try to draw it up if its tough to envision


I knew someone would figure it out!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

here is the pic that shows what i tried to describe. i am not an engineer just someone who would rather build stuff myself lol


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it, cheap, easy , and "why didn't I think of it"!


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

Awesome Idea cheap and simple just what I like to see


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

goathollow said:


> Ok, where are our engineer bowhunter friends??? We need someone to figure out how to attach this to a tree stand
> 
> Awesome idea by the way


drill a hole in the stand and use an eye bolt instead of an eye screw.


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be scared of drilling a hole in the stand, jeopardizing the strength possibly. Thats why I would suggest the ubolt.


----------



## BigShane54 (May 14, 2011)

I like it!!! Im doing my first elk hunt in Idaho this year, might have to make one for myself. Good job!


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Without sounding like a total softspot, could you get us a detailed description of all of the parts that you used to put this together? I really like this idea and am very cheap, so this is right up my alley,lol. But I don't have a ton of knowledege when it comes to store/industry names for the parts in the pic. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

By the above statement I mean, When I walk into Lowe's/Home Depot, what are the parts called by them. I hate going in there and asking someone with less knowledge than myself where something is when I don't even know what it is actually called. Lol, That usually leads to me being ticked off and leaving instead of getting what I came there for, lol.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jareed58 said:


> I would be scared of drilling a hole in the stand, jeopardizing the strength possibly. Thats why I would suggest the ubolt.


no worries doesnt your stand have all kinds of holes in it anyways for the cable that goes around the tree so you can adjust it.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I could do the drawing to show my idea but I hope my explanation works. what if you use the square "U" bolt and drill a hole through the center of the flat metal band. Then eliminate the screw into the tree section and just run the main bolt through the hole (so that it runs the same way the threaded u bolt legs go)and tighten it down with a lock washer and a nut. then thread the plastic spacers on and the swivel eye bolt section. then you can mount it to your stand in almost any position.
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Great idea, good thinking.


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

HardWayMike said:


> Without sounding like a total softspot, could you get us a detailed description of all of the parts that you used to put this together? I really like this idea and am very cheap, so this is right up my alley,lol. But I don't have a ton of knowledege when it comes to store/industry names for the parts in the pic. Thanks, Mike.


Mike, here are pics of the actual packages from Lowes. The one eye bolt is a 1/4" x 2", the other is a 1/4" x 3 3/4" lag eye bolt. You will also need a M5 wingnut to fit the M5 .80x 40 screws. Put two of the beveled washers together for the middle of the eye bolts, beveled side out. then pu the washers on the outside of each eye bolt, beveled side in.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Love this idea. I made one, but gooped the nut from the eye bolt to a trail camera and added a wingnut to cinch it tight.
Much cheaper than the comercial cam mounts.


----------



## ldoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

Jareed , that is a very good idea . Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats good thinkin!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice idea, but we need one that doesnt screw into the tree too! Here in Missouri you cant drill anything into the trees on public land! I know other states are like that too.


----------



## Another_Aaron (Mar 25, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

codykrr said:


> Nice idea, but we need one that doesnt screw into the tree too! Here in Missouri you cant drill anything into the trees on public land! I know other states are like that too.


I have one for you - less than two bucks, but I keep forgetting to post pics. Hopefully if I subscribe it'll remind me.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Here it is. I'll do a build along on my blog on Monday.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

dustyvarmint said:


> Here it is. I'll do a build along on my blog on Monday.
> 
> happy hunting, dv
> 
> View attachment 1107398


WTH??? How simple and easy is that? Great job on both camera mounts guys. I will have one by fall for sure! Thanks for posting the great ideas.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Simple and it does the job. Nice design.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice. Now you can also film when the bull walks into your comfort zone.


----------



## ReubJ (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder, a lot of people are asking to put this on a tree stand using a standard thread eyelet. I wonder if would be worth it to just add a standard eyelet to this design? It looks like there is a place between two of the rubber gaskets where another eyelet could fit on, and then you'd have three parts: the 'camera' eyelet, a standard thread eyelet, and a screw-in eyelet, all separated by a rubber gasket. you only have to use the one that works best, and it would add like no weight and still be the same shape, mostly.
Then, you could just add 'standard' thread eyelet receivers to a variety of places: put the coupling nut that jareed suggested on your treestand, put on on top of your hiking stick with a ubolt, put one on top of your car or weld it into the grill or something. You'd be covered in almost any situation, for the price and extra weight of one eyelet bolt.
Just some thoughts. Also, I'm new to the forum so hi everyone!


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Great idea jareed


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Great idea. Thanks. I've been wanting to make a mono-pod to steady the camera while hiking. This will work great. I can drill and screw the lag bolt down into the top of my walking stick. Unscrew it and use it for hunting as your original plan.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

You need an eye bolt threaded 1/4 x 20 2 1/2 to 3" long (part that screws into the camera), another 1/4 x 20 bolt 1 1/2" long with 2 flat washers and a wing nut that fits, an eye screw about 4" long, and a package of faucet washers from the plumbing department (at least 4 of them). I had to drill the hole in the plumbing washers out to 1/4" to get them to go over the 1 1/2" bolt, but easy to do, just don't try to hold them with your fingers--use pliers. 

Assemble in this sequence on the 1 1/2" bolt--flat washer, rubber washer w/cone side away from flat washer, eyebolt, rubber washer w/cone side towards the eyebolt, another rubber washer with flat side against flat of previous rubber washer, eye-screw, then another rubber washer with cone side towards eyescrew, then flat washer, then wingnut. Tighten wing nut to compress the rubber washers until tension is good to hold up your camera.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

That could even be moded to screw into the stabilizer mount of your bow...I attempted to fashion such a device last season and had the angle wrong. Although it took a nice video of the woods 10 above where the deer were...lol


----------



## jareed58 (Apr 3, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> That could even be moded to screw into the stabilizer mount of your bow...I attempted to fashion such a device last season and had the angle wrong. Although it took a nice video of the woods 10 above where the deer were...lol


Need to check Your State's regs. Just found out Colorado does not allow anything Electronic to be attached to the bow.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

dustyvarmint said:


> Here it is. I'll do a build along on my blog on Monday.
> 
> happy hunting, dv
> 
> View attachment 1107398


I did nearly the same thing for years and years. Only difference is that I never used all the unnecessary extras (binder clip, 1/4x20 bolt/nut) go and get a 1/4x20 dye and cut threads on an extra nock or two and keep them on you. I always keep an arrow with a field point in the quiver with my threaded nock on the back. Just thread into you cameras tripod adapter and ba-da-boom you have monopod for self photos. 

P.S. If you don't have a tap and dye set you can just thread it directly into the camera to cut the threads. Being plastic the nocks rant all the hard to do without an actual thread cutter!

I'm out of town right now and will post a pic when I get back!


----------



## y.t. (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea! Thank you.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

How about a beam clamp (come in a lot of sizes) and just change out the square-head bolt for a thumb-screw bolt for easy attachment to your stand ????

View attachment 1176364


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Bookmarked!


----------



## threedeuce (Aug 18, 2011)

It is also pretty easy to tell what is weight bearing in the stand and what isn't. Just have to be smart as to where you put the hole.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

great ideas!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I like it


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

I put two of these together today. One for myself and one for a buddy. Thanks for sharing.



codykrr said:


> Nice idea, but we need one that doesnt screw into the tree too! Here in Missouri you cant drill anything into the trees on public land! I know other states are like that too.


Surely you can locate a downed tree or dead log in the near vicinity of your kill. How long do you actually plan on having it screwed into something in the first place? My guess is, not long enough to worry about it. That rule is primarily aimed at screw in type tree steps.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for a great DIY idea. I made one this week for $2.63 .


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

I made some similar using the same eye bolt/screw and then just used rubber gromets in the eye bolts (2) then put a star washer in the middle with a flat washer and wing nut on the screw end of the eye bolt. Used them with my game cameras with a camera mount and leave the eye bolt in the tree and just take the eye bolt, gromets, washer and wing nut with me. What do you call the washers you use? Can't seem to find them here. Great job!


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

what about using a muffler clamp.. you could the two end holes for a bundgee cord.. and drill a center hole for bracket.. or a shelf L bracket bent to fit the incert screw.. 



codykrr said:


> Nice idea, but we need one that doesnt screw into the tree too! Here in Missouri you cant drill anything into the trees on public land! I know other states are like that too.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great idea. Gonna try this. Thank you!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's using the ole noodle.


----------

